# Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List ('05-'06)



## Vito the TiVo

The following is a list to keep you all up to date on major scheduling changes for the 6 networks. Please post information you come across in the thread (or PM me), and I'll aim to keep the original post updated.

*Cancelled (Gone... gone... gone!)*
------------
*Alias* (ABC)
*The Apprentice: Martha Stewart* (NBC)
*Arrested Development* (FOX)
*The Bedford Diaries* (WB)
*The Bernie Mac Show* (FOX) 
*Blue Collar TV* (WB) _(final episodes begin airing 5/31)_
*The Book of Daniel* (NBC)
*Celebrity Cooking Showdown* (NBC)
*Charmed* (WB)
*Commander in Chief* (ABC) _(final episodes begin airing 5/30)_
*Conviction* (NBC)
*Courting Alex* (CBS)
*Crumbs* (ABC)
*Cuts* (UPN)
*Emily's Reasons Why Not* (ABC)
*E-Ring* (NBC)
*Eve* (UPN)
*Everwood* (WB)
*The Evidence* (ABC)
*Fear Factor* (NBC)
*Four Kings* (NBC)
*Freddie* (ABC)
*Free Ride* (FOX)
*Get This Party Started* (UPN)
*Half and Half* (UPN)
*Head Cases* (FOX)
*Heist* (NBC)
*Hope and Faith* (ABC)
*Hot Properties* (ABC)
*In Justice* (ABC)
*Inconcievable* (NBC)
*Invasion* (ABC)
*Jake In Progress* (ABC)
*Joey* (NBC)
*Just Legal* (WB)
*Killer Instinct* (FOX)
*Kitchen Confidential* (FOX)
*Less Than Perfect* (ABC) _(final episodes begin airing 5/30)_
*Living With Fran* (WB)
*Love, Inc.* (UPN)
*Love Monkey* (CBS)
*Malcolm in the Middle* (FOX)
*Miracle Workers* (ABC)
*Misconceptions* (WB) _(never aired, seven produced)_
*Modern Men* (WB)
*Most Outrageous TV Moments* (NBC)
*Night Stalker* (ABC)
*One on One* (UPN)
*Out of Practice* (CBS)
*Pepper Dennis* (WB)
*Related* (WB)
*Reunion* (FOX)
*Rodney* (ABC) _(final episodes begin airing 5/30)_
*Sex, Love & Secrets* (UPN)
*Skating With Celebrities* (FOX) 
*Sons and Daughters* (ABC)
*South Beach* (UPN)
*Stacked* (FOX)
*Still Standing* (CBS)
*Surface* (NBC)
*Survival of the Richest* (WB)
*Teachers* (NBC)
*That '70s Show* (FOX)
*Thick and Thin* (NBC) _(never aired, seven produced)_
*Three Wishes* (NBC)
*Threshold* (CBS)
*Twins* (WB)
*Unan1mous* (FOX) 
*The West Wing* (NBC)
*What I Like About You* (WB)
*Will & Grace* (NBC)
*Yes, Dear* (CBS)

*Pulled from the Schedule (but don't delete your season pass)*
--------------

*Moved (Hey! Where'd that show go? New Day & Time)*
---------
*The Apprentice* (NBC) Monday @ 9pm _(2/27)_
*Dateline NBC* (NBC) Saturday @ 8pm _(3/4)_
*Deal or No Deal* (NBC) Monday @ 8pm _(2/27)_

*Replacements (Here, give these new shows a try)*
-----------------
*Body of Desire* (NBC) _(Summer)_
*Treasure Hunters* (NBC) _(Summer)_
*Windfall* (NBC) _(6/8)_

*Chopping Block (Shows whose fate looks dim, but has yet to be decided)*
-------------

*Retiring (Shows that are finishing this season and won't return)*
-------------

__________________
- Vito The TiVo


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Yes, I know this is early... and yes, I stole the format from MirclMax from last year:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=192959

Of course it wasn't started yet, however, I'm starting to hear news of cancellations and problems already as shows are shooting the earliest episodes of their orders.

Its all about contributing though folks. I'm not going to find everything immediately, so if you hear stuff, post about it!

I heard *Everything I Know About Men* got the plug pulled. No Jenna Elfman for you. I haven't been able to confirm it yet, so it goes on the chopping block.

*Please do however try to keep the "chatter" down to a minimum* as people tend to set up notifications for threads like this (and don't want to get them unnecesary).

(yes, that was also stolen from MirclMax)

Only I wonder that if you have a pool for the first show cancelled and it gets cancelled before it hits the air, does it count?


----------



## rseligman

As an aside, the American spelling is "canceled" (one 'l').


----------



## Vito the TiVo

rseligman said:


> As an aside, the American spelling is "canceled" (one 'l').


You are correct that the preferred American spelling is with one "l", however both are considered correct. And frankly one never looked quite right.

Not to mention that I literally stole it from the last years list...

Now I could lie and say that this is what is standard in "the business"...


----------



## ECN

rseligman said:


> As an aside, the American spelling is "canceled" (one 'l').


That explains why I sometimes spell it one way, sometimes the other!


----------



## Jeeters

According to Reuteres/CNN Fox's "Headcases" has been cancelled after two episodes and is the season's first official cancellation.


----------



## Mike20878

Where do you see that Kitchen Confidential may be headed for cancellation? I don't see anything on The Futon Critic and it shows episodes resuming after the baseball hiatus.


----------



## Jeeters

I was wondering where the info came from too, since it was posted before the shows even started. Maybe it's just some critics guess?


----------



## SR2

Jeeters said:


> I was wondering where the info came from too, since it was posted before the shows even started. Maybe it's just some critics guess?


What was posted before what show started?


----------



## Jeeters

Vito's original post. sure, it's been getting edited, but you can't tell when things were added to the list.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

No problems yet. I don't watch any of those shows. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Jeeters said:


> Vito's original post. sure, it's been getting edited, but you can't tell when things were added to the list.


Not to fluff my ego, but some of this is "insider's information" whereas some of it is simply based on rumors and the way the ratings are looking. The information that "Everything I know about Men" and "Thick and Thin" is based on industry buzz. Neither may ever make it to air. "Confidential" and "Love and Secrets" are in danger due to ratings... both have been reported to have dangerous showings, but they could last forever. Look at "Arrested".

The Futon Critic has a lot of information but certainly not all information. Rarely does he publish plain old rumors. However rumors usually turn out to be true in this town. I have no qualms posting rumors, however I'll note when things are unconfirmed.

But what I published is exactly what the sections are labelled as. Those shows on the chopping block are shows whose fate looks dim... nothing more than that. The ones that are cancelled have been reported as cancelled. But "Out of Practice" I think might be a mistake, because they cancelled a taping. Hence the unconfirmed label. And everything else is exactly as it says.

Try PMing me in the future if you have specific questions...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Jeeters said:


> Vito's original post. sure, it's been getting edited, but you can't tell when things were added to the list.


If you read the second post, you would see that I started it because I started getting info and chatter on shows that hadn't been posted any where. Its not official news because the networks don't want to point it out. But sometimes shows are put on a schedule or picked up for midseason and killed long before they ever get to air. Look at John Cho's NBC sitcom "The Men's Room" from last season. Ever see it? Think you ever will? But it was never announced as cancelled and it also never aired.


----------



## thefutoncritic

As noted, moved to PM. Wasn't intending to start anything.


----------



## kdelande

Take your pissing match to PM, I'd like to actually use this thread for info and don't want to have to sluge through this back and forth crap about who is more in the know.

KD


----------



## Dmon4u

"Yanked (Off the schedule, but don't delete your SP)"

Variety

is reporting that Inconceivable is in trouble and that it will be yanked this week, returning on Oct. 14th.

It looks like it will be moved to the "Chopping Block" soon !


----------



## dthmj

I would prefer actual-factual information instead of "based on rumors" or "based on ratings".


----------



## smak

I agree with dthmj, there's no useful information in posting "shows whose fate looks dim"

Everything else is factual, and that's just conjecture that doesn't change anything now.

-smak-


----------



## Vito the TiVo

smak said:


> I agree with dthmj, there's no useful information in posting "shows whose fate looks dim"
> 
> Everything else is factual, and that's just conjecture that doesn't change anything now.


Suit yourself. The USA Today list of shows on the bubble is always very popular around here every fall, and this is simply the list of bubble shows as it stands now. The category also existed on the lists of at least the last two years.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=192959
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=133717

Its not something of my creation and not something that any one has felt the need to speak about until now.

To that end, please keep in mind that people subscribe to this list, so please don't keep simply posting your opinions in list. PM me if you have concerns and lets keep the chatter on the list down to news on the shows, not the list itself.


----------



## dswallow

Vito the TiVo said:


> To that end, please keep in mind that people subscribe to this list, so please don't keep simply posting your opinions in list. PM me if you have concerns and lets keep the chatter on the list down to news on the shows, not the list itself.


Considering you update the first post rather than adding a new post, subscribing may not serve much purpose here since notifications don't get sent when an existing post is just updated. Perhaps you should post the new info AND keep the first post updated.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Agreed, and maybe the backups will help:

NBC pulls 'Inconceivable'
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117930165?categoryid=1043&cs=1&s=h&p=0


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NYT says "Kitchen" has been yanked. And they make it sound like its more permanent than just for baseball. However other places, including the website says it will return 11/7.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/03/business/media/03ratings.html?oref=login

Also from the same article:

"But "Joey" also declined in its second week, and its long-term prospects are now in serious doubt."

Edit: And actually there has been a correction that they were wrong about "Kitchen Confidential" since I read this the first time.


----------



## Dmon4u

'Just Legal', cancelled:

http://medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/article_550.asp


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Dmon4u said:


> 'Just Legal', cancelled:
> 
> http://medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/article_550.asp


Oh well, there goes another of my SPs. No big deal, it was nothibng spescial anyway.


----------



## steves36

No big deal if it really is cancelled, but medialifemagazine is the only one reporting it. 
Even the WB show's it still on. 

I love this aspect of the forums as it's one the the first places I look to see whats going on. But I really think it should be kept to "Confirmed" fact's before it's posted at top. (Not saying Just Legal was not cancelled and not confirmed) But the only source reporting it cancelled was the website above.

Also on this note and I'm not trying to start a pissing match here just making a comment - I don't think "insider information" should be posted either. "Insider Info" in my book ='s rumors. I also live in LA and know many people that work at the studios, some high up and some low PA's, I could get info from them and say it's insider info and post it here but I don't as it's just a rumor in my book.
As I said I love this area, but it needs to be kept to facts only or it's worthless in my book!!!
Just my .02

As a side note to the OP- It seems like you take offense to anyone posting anything you don't like. Please don't - This is a friendly site and we all seem to get along semi well, but we all have a right to our own thoughts. The comments I've read in this thread by u not only makes me want to look at other forums but it also makes me not want to share what little info/help I can be to others.


----------



## dswallow

steves36 said:


> I love this aspect of the forums as it's one the the first places I look to see whats going on. But I really think it should be kept to "Confirmed" fact's before it's posted at top. (Not saying Just Legal was not cancelled and not confirmed) But the only source reporting it cancelled was the website above.


All you need is full disclosure of the source of the info.

Remember Tru Calling? We had cast members repeatedly saying it'd been canceled, that they were released to do other projects, and were in fact doing other projects, and it took Fox months before they finally officially announced it was canceled. That sort of "insider info" is rather reliable. As is much other such info. But you just need to know the difference when it's provided to you -- and the OP seems to be doing that well.

Granted, sometimes there is a rush to "be the first" to announce something, and maybe something premature gets reported. But as long as the source of that is reported, why not report it?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

dswallow said:


> All you need is full disclosure of the source of the info.
> 
> Remember Tru Calling? We had cast members repeatedly saying it'd been canceled, that they were released to do other projects, and were in fact doing other projects, and it took Fox months before they finally officially announced it was canceled. That sort of "insider info" is rather reliable. As is much other such info. But you just need to know the difference when it's provided to you -- and the OP seems to be doing that well.
> 
> Granted, sometimes there is a rush to "be the first" to announce something, and maybe something premature gets reported. But as long as the source of that is reported, why not report it?


Agreed. And I will endeavor to include those sources whenever possible. And your point about Tru Calling illuminates what I was trying to say perfectly...

And I don't see any reason for us to doubt major publications (but yes NYT was wrong about Kitchen Confidential). For the record though, everyone else has "Just Legal" cancelled as well...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/showatch.cgi?network=all&status=1
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr/television/brief_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1001262234
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117930279?categoryid=1417&cs=1&s=h&p=0

And the last one has Inconcievable as fully cancelled and not just yanked. So I'm moving it.

And just keep in mind that "Chopping Block" is exactly what it says, shows whose futures are looking dim. But look at Arrested Development, their future has looked dim for three years now.


----------



## steves36

Doug, I tend to agree with you in one respect. 
But alot of my friends and even myself come to this area and expect to look at the top only for 2 seconds to see what's up and then move on and not read the threads. I personally just don't feel that "Insider Info" is true info until its confirmed. 

I personally would like it confirmed by 2 sources b4 it's added to the list. Now I might be the outsider on that, but this years Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List is trash to me personally. I'm not saying the OP is not doing a good job (Could lose a little attitude though) because he is and took the time to step up to the place to do something like this and many people on this forum will read it. I just don't like misinformation or "Insider info" that can't be backed up.
As i said, it's just my .02 and i know it's my choice not to read this area, which I won't anymore. I'll stick to the Directv w/tivo forums for that info and look someplace else for what has been pulled. 
If we all thought the same way and agreed on everything this would be one screwed up world. So please don't anyone take offense to my writing here. It's not meant personal


----------



## dswallow

steves36 said:


> Doug, I tend to agree with you in one respect.
> But alot of my friends and even myself come to this area and expect to look at the top only for 2 seconds to see what's up and then move on and not read the threads. I personally just don't feel that "Insider Info" is true info until its confirmed.
> 
> I personally would like it confirmed by 2 sources b4 it's added to the list. Now I might be the outsider on that, but this years Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List is trash to me personally. I'm not saying the OP is not doing a good job (Could lose a little attitude though) because he is and took the time to step up to the place to do something like this and many people on this forum will read it. I just don't like misinformation or "Insider info" that can't be backed up.
> As i said, it's just my .02 and i know it's my choice not to read this area, which I won't anymore. I'll stick to the Directv w/tivo forums for that info and look someplace else for what has been pulled.
> If we all thought the same way and agreed on everything this would be one screwed up world. So please don't anyone take offense to my writing here. It's not meant personal


Isn't it simpler and faster to continue using this resource and just ignore the "Insider Info" category?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

steves36 said:


> ... but this years Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List is trash to me personally.


I just don't understand why there is this issue this year and there hasn't been on the same list with the same headings the last two years. Same exact situation with "Chopping Block" being based on either news reports ("Joey") or personal contacts ("Tru Calling" last year, "Thick and Thin" and "Everything I Know About Men" this year). And the other ones on the list have since been cancelled (except Kitchen and Out of Practice which I pulled because they were misreported.) And everyone takes USA Today's end of year bubble shows as fact even though it is their analysis and often incorrect.

I just don't understand what difference people see between this list and the last two years.


----------



## SR2

steves36 said:


> Doug, I tend to agree with you in one respect.
> But alot of my friends and even myself come to this area and expect to look at the top only for 2 seconds to see what's up and then move on and not read the threads. I personally just don't feel that "Insider Info" is true info until its confirmed.
> 
> I personally would like it confirmed by 2 sources b4 it's added to the list. Now I might be the outsider on that, but this years Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List is trash to me personally. I'm not saying the OP is not doing a good job (Could lose a little attitude though) because he is and took the time to step up to the place to do something like this and many people on this forum will read it. I just don't like misinformation or "Insider info" that can't be backed up.
> As i said, it's just my .02 and i know it's my choice not to read this area, which I won't anymore. I'll stick to the Directv w/tivo forums for that info and look someplace else for what has been pulled.
> If we all thought the same way and agreed on everything this would be one screwed up world. So please don't anyone take offense to my writing here. It's not meant personal


Geez... how about not complaining because you get MORE information than you apparently want? If you don't want to read the entire thread, don't. That is no one else's fault, responsibility or problem. It is amazing that you whine about other posters providing information for you and others to use as you will, while normally providing the source.

Are you so hung up on TV shows that this a big issue for you? Apparently so.
The nest way for you to get information may be to tune in at the regular time, and if the show is not on you may have your answer.


----------



## smak

If you have 1 column of conjecture, informed conjecture, but conjecture just the same in the midst of 5 columns of hard facts, it gets a little confusing.

Moving that to the bottom helps though.

-smak-


----------



## Dmon4u

Widely reported:
http://www.tvfodder.com/archives/2005/10/fx_cuts_off_sta.shtml
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7000
http://www.suntimes.com/output/entertainment/cst-ftr-legal08.html

"FX is sticking by its struggling comedy "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia," as the cable channel has ordered a 13-episode second season of the series.

Fellow newcomer "Starved" however wasn't so lucky, as the network confirmed it will not return for a second go-around."

"Starved" production halted, remaining eps. to air.


----------



## MirclMax

Vito the TiVo said:


> I just don't understand what difference people see between this list and the last two years.


Maybe people were just being nicer to me 

-MirclMax


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Possibly. I should change my handle to MirclMatt.

In regards to "Starved", thank you for the information and please keep posting info in regards to your favorite cable series, however I'm going to keep the list to just the six broadcast networks in the interest of keeping it short and concise.

Much more comprehensive lists can be found through the futon critic... all the status listings are on the left...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/showatch.cgi


----------



## cyke93

i am hoping Joey gets cancelled.. the fact that they kept that show on but nbc canceled AMERICAN DREAMS still bothers me... now Will Estes is on Fox.. but i'd rather see JJ back !


----------



## sieglinde

Isn't JJ on Reunion?


----------



## dswallow

sieglinde said:


> Isn't JJ on Reunion?


Will Estes is on Reunion. JJ is a character from American Dreams.


----------



## sieglinde

ah, then I don't know who JJ is.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Set reports have "Misconceptions" - the new Jane Leeves/French Stewart sitcom - on the WB chopped to 6. Bad signs for the future.

Any one notice in the PR how much this sounded like "Sperm Donors" from Situation: Comedy?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

E-Ring and Three Wishes will be swapping time period for a trial week.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7010


----------



## dswallow

Vito the TiVo said:


> E-Ring and Three Wishes will be swapping time period for a trial week.


It would be more helpful to state the specific time periods of each show since there's plenty of people who might know when one airs who don't know when the other airs.

So currently, E-Ring is Wednesdays at 8pm ET, Three WIshes is Fridays at 9pm ET.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Changes to the WB line-up - reflected in the list at the top:

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/recent_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1001307933


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Things are looking bad for Alias.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eo/20051019...PPAtIC2GL8C;_ylu=X3oDMTA4dDg2MG9mBHNlYwMxNjk3


----------



## DevdogAZ

Vito the TiVo said:


> Things are looking bad for Alias.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/eo/20051019...PPAtIC2GL8C;_ylu=X3oDMTA4dDg2MG9mBHNlYwMxNjk3


Not surprised. It's an incredibly competitive timeslot (I'm trying to keep up with shows on all 6 networks from that slot) and the series is a shell of its former self. Add to that the fact that Jennifer Garner is pregnant and not quite the visual draw she has been in past seasons and it's really not a shocker at all that the ratings are down. However, it's unlikely that the show will be cancelled because they already have a syndication deal so any epsidodes produced now do not have to rely solely on ad revenue from one airing to cover costs.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Three Wishes and E-Ring will no longer swap time slots.

Book of Daniel - a midseason - has had its order chopped.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7015


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Sex, Love and Secrets is completely cancelled.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7014


----------



## cyke93

thurs nights carries too much pressure. alias was fine last season, showing right after lost. good news for abc is that invasion is doing ok. i say move alias back to wed with lost. .. also add the fact that they pissed us all off by "killing" vaughn and jen's gardners pregnancy is hurting the show (thanks ben, first gigli, j-ho, now this !) i think it would've been better for them to have brought alias back after jen garner's pregnancy in january, like what they did in season 4. they could've shot some episodes over the summer .. and start shooting up again after the baby was born. They could've made Jen's character be hurt, which would take her off the action field for a couple of weeks. but jj has a history of luring us in and then pissing us off .. i just hope it starts picking up again.



devdogaz said:


> Not surprised. It's an incredibly competitive timeslot (I'm trying to keep up with shows on all 6 networks from that slot) and the series is a shell of its former self. Add to that the fact that Jennifer Garner is pregnant and not quite the visual draw she has been in past seasons and it's really not a shocker at all that the ratings are down. However, it's unlikely that the show will be cancelled because they already have a syndication deal so any epsidodes produced now do not have to rely solely on ad revenue from one airing to cover costs.


----------



## dthmj

Vito the TiVo said:


> Three Wishes and E-Ring will no longer swap time slots.
> 
> Book of Daniel - a midseason - has had its order chopped.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7015


I'm looking forward to Book of Daniel - it looks interesting.


----------



## mmilton80

cyke93 said:


> thurs nights carries too much pressure. alias was fine last season, showing right after lost. good news for abc is that invasion is doing ok. i say move alias back to wed with lost. .. also add the fact that they pissed us all off by "killing" vaughn and jen's gardners pregnancy is hurting the show (thanks ben, first gigli, j-ho, now this !) i think it would've been better for them to have brought alias back after jen garner's pregnancy in january, like what they did in season 4. they could've shot some episodes over the summer .. and start shooting up again after the baby was born. They could've made Jen's character be hurt, which would take her off the action field for a couple of weeks. but jj has a history of luring us in and then pissing us off .. i just hope it starts picking up again.


I was waiting for season 4 to come out on DVD prior to watching season 5. I had no idea about which you speak...until now.


----------



## okleydokley

mmilton80 said:


> I was waiting for season 4 to come out on DVD prior to watching season 5. I had no idea about which you speak...until now.


Same here... *cyke93* YOU STINK.. watch the spoilers!!!


----------



## canonelan2

okleydokley said:


> Same here... *cyke93* YOU STINK.. watch the spoilers!!!


I concur. I haven't watched a single episode this season.


----------



## Family

Is it me or are there an unusual number of shows NOT canceled so far this year? It's nearly November Sweeps and no shows from ABC or CBS and one each from NBC/FOX have received the ax. It seems to me that generally more than a few new series get yanked after three or four episodes, but not this year.


----------



## sieglinde

Maybe there are very few replacement shows available.


----------



## sieglinde

I read in Tuesday's LA Times that "Over There" has been canceled due to low ratings.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"What I Like About You" trimmed to 18.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7026


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Yes, Dear" - no back nine

"Close to Home" and "Threshold" will swap time slots...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7027


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Arrested Development" has been cut to 13 and "Kitchen Confidential" will not be getting a back nine order.

Both are off the schedule immediately.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117932759?cs=1&s=h&p=0


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"7th Heaven"'s final season.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117932804?categoryid=14&cs=1&s=h&p=0


----------



## vonzoog

Vito,

You need to add "Over There" to your list.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

vonzoog said:


> Vito,
> 
> You need to add "Over There" to your list.


I'm only tracking the six broadcast networks. "Over There" airs on FX, and frankly if I tracked all the cable series this list would get unmanageable. For complete with cable series, try www.thefutoncritic.com.


----------



## dswallow

Vito the TiVo said:


> I'm only tracking the six broadcast networks. "Over There" airs on FX, and frankly if I tracked all the cable series this list would get unmanageable. For complete with cable series, try www.thefutoncritic.com.


If you included dramatic recurring series you probably wouldn't find it unmanageable. It's including all those reality/talk/hosted shows that generally would become too large a list to manage.

How many cable channels really have original dramatic programming, anyway?

FX, HBO, Showtime, Sci Fi... anything else come to mind?


----------



## vonzoog

Vito,

Okay, I understand.


----------



## Kevin L

dswallow said:


> If you included dramatic recurring series you probably wouldn't find it unmanageable. It's including all those reality/talk/hosted shows that generally would become too large a list to manage.
> 
> How many cable channels really have original dramatic programming, anyway?
> 
> FX, HBO, Showtime, Sci Fi... anything else come to mind?


Doesn't Lifetime have original shows? Never watched the channel, but I hear radio commercials about it.


----------



## Mike20878

Fox's Kitchen Confidential page claims new episodes return Monday, December 5 at 8:30. Judging by today's schedule change I guess we'll have to wait and see.

I did a search and found several KC episodes airing on FX on November 27 starting at 11:30 am and ending at 1:30 pm. The two episodes airing at 12:30 and 1:00 have never been aired. I recall that tonight was to be the Michael Vartan guest appearance and it is airing at 12:30 on FX on the 27th.


----------



## MirclMax

Martha Stewart's Apprentince is being retired at the end of the season.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051114/en_nm/stewart_dc


----------



## Amnesia

_Night Stalker_ cancelled, says The Futon Critic.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Amnesia said:


> _Night Stalker_ cancelled, says The Futon Critic.


I read this too...How come this thread hasn't been updated at the beginning?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

IwantmyTiVo said:


> I read this too...How come this thread hasn't been updated at the beginning?


Strange. I'm subscribed to this thread, but none of these posts were emailed to me since the "Over There" question. I just happened to glance at the forum and saw that the thread had new postings. The top post has been updated.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Thanks Vito, I thought you didn't love us anymore  

Thanks for the thread, I love to look at it every day to keep up-to-date.


----------



## tarix

I'm pretty sure this one is gone, gone, gone ...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

tarix said:


> I'm pretty sure this one is gone, gone, gone ...


"Medical Investigation" was cancelled by NBC at the end of the 2004-2005 season. It did not return at all for the 2005-2006 season.


----------



## dswallow

Anyone who liked the concept of "Medical Investigation" should watch the Canadian show "ReGenesis"... it's like "Medical Investigation," but done well; interesting storylines, even some that span multiple episodes, and an overall progression/story for the series, too.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

CBS Changes:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051122cbs01


----------



## tarix

Vito the TiVo said:


> "Medical Investigation" was cancelled by NBC at the end of the 2004-2005 season. It did not return at all for the 2005-2006 season.


Ah. The two hour season finale confused me.  (Edit: And to add to my confusion it doesn't appear on the 04-05 list posted here either. What's a TV neophyte to do!)

Obviously I don't miss it too much considering I just today realized my SP hadn't recorded any episodes!


----------



## changk

Zap2It reports that this will be the last season of _Alias_.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Things looking very bad for "Threshold":

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7039


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I'm just gonna move "Threshold" to cancelled. We'll see if any remaining episodes air.

http://www.syfyportal.com/article.php?id=2139
http://www.tvsquad.com/2005/11/23/threshold-is-canceled-breaking-news/
http://www.eonline.com/Insider/Boards/ann.jspa?annID=271


----------



## Vito the TiVo

And part two of the last episode of the newly cancelled "Night Stalker" is apparently available on iTunes for download.


----------



## mwhip

I am seeing rumors all over the net about "Reunion" being cancelled but can't find a news story.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

mwhip said:


> I am seeing rumors all over the net about "Reunion" being cancelled but can't find a news story.


That does correspond with rumors of "Idol" moving to Wed/Thurs and the fact that Fox is overburdened with hour longs...

But I'll wait til I find some news or someone reporting direct knowledge.


----------



## Z-Todd

Someone in Usenet has reported that Threshold, Reunion, and Hot Properties have all been axed.


----------



## dswallow

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/11/29/television.cancel.reut/index.html

'Threshold,' 'Reunion' canceled
ABC gets rid of 'Hot Properties' as well

Tuesday, November 29, 2005; Posted: 8:30 a.m. EST (13:30 GMT)

LOS ANGELES, California (Hollywood Reporter) -- It's the end of the road for three freshman series: ABC's "Hot Properties," CBS' "Threshold" and Fox's "Reunion."

Sources said ABC has opted not to pick up additional episodes of the Gail O'Grady comedy "Hot Properties," which has completed its original 13-episode order and will stay on the air through December. The Friday entry revolves around four men-obsessed women in a Manhattan real estate office.

After a sluggish start in its original Friday 9 p.m. slot and equally soft results from the trial move of "Threshold" to the Tuesday 10 p.m. slot last week, the alien-invasion drama will be taken off the schedule for the last Tuesday of the November sweep this week, replaced by a repeat of CBS' promising new crime drama "Criminal Minds." "Threshold," from "Harry Potter" producer David Heyman, starred Carla Gugino.

The drama "Reunion," about six friends caught up in a murder mystery, has struggled in the killer Thursday 9 p.m. slot (opposite CBS' "CSI"), dropping significantly from its "The O.C." lead-in.

ABC, CBS and Fox declined comment on the cancellations Monday.


----------



## Skittles

Hrmmm, no comment from Fox on whether or not they'll air the remaining episodes of Reunion. That's a shame, because I was just starting to get into it after the last few episodes. 

I think it suffered from a typical TV problem. A smart concept and some unique ideas with poor followthrough. A shame.


----------



## Kamakzie

Typical Fox, show starts out slow but gets better (also see Firefly) and they cancel it. BURN IN HELL FOX!


----------



## nyny523

Maybe it will show up on SoapNet. I am watching Pasadena on SoapNet, and loving it!


----------



## Chapper1

Damn it!!! Reunion was just getting good and it was a good concept. It just makes you wonder what they really expected it to do against CSI. Couldn't they just move that into the slot that AD/Kitchen Confidential are vacating?


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Thats it. I am done with FOX. The can kiss my butt. I thought Reunion was getting better. Man, this really bites!!

Now the only two shows I watch on FOX are House and Killer Instinct, and I am so mad right now that I may give up both of them.

BURN FOX


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Still Standing" has had its order chopped.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7040


----------



## Mike20878

Vito the TiVo said:


> "Still Standing" has had its order chopped.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=3141754


It looks like you included a link to your edit post function. It says I don't have permission to access the link.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Mike20878 said:


> It looks like you included a link to your edit post function. It says I don't have permission to access the link.


I fixed the link. Weird.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Out of Practice Yanked? I've watched it every week since it's been on


----------



## dswallow

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Out of Practice Yanked? I've watched it every week since it's been on


Huh?

CBS made it a full season order on November 4. It hasn't been yanked.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

dswallow said:


> Huh?
> 
> CBS made it a full season order on November 4. It hasn't been yanked.


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?&id=20051122cbs01

It has been yanked, not cancelled. The show is off the air until March to make room for CBS's new midseason shows.


----------



## RunnerFL

I think "yanked" would be the wrong term to use. The terms "yanked" and "cancelled" pretty much mean the same.

It would be better to say that it has been removed from the schedule but will return later. This was apparently planned all along so they could introduce some new shows, "yanked" implies that it was a last minute thing.


----------



## dswallow

Vito the TiVo said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?&id=20051122cbs01
> 
> It has been yanked, not cancelled. The show is off the air until March to make room for CBS's new midseason shows.


So Prison Break has been yanked, then, too? 

I agree... "yanked" isn't a good term for these cases; they're just more on a temporary, scheduled hiatus so they can show something else in the meantime. They're not in danger of not coming back.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

RunnerFL said:


> I think "yanked" would be the wrong term to use. The terms "yanked" and "cancelled" pretty much mean the same.
> 
> It would be better to say that it has been removed from the schedule but will return later. This was apparently planned all along so they could introduce some new shows, "yanked" implies that it was a last minute thing.


Cancelled means you're not going to see it again, but yanked means it has been pulled off the schedule during times that it was planned to air. All the shows that are listed in "Yanked" have been pulled off the air for some amount of time, but have been announced that they will return with new episodes. "Cancelled" is completely done.

It could be called "Hiatus" or something, but I was mostly following tradition. And I would argue that "Out of Practice" wasn't planned to be off for all of Jan-March until they decided that they needed more room because show were doing so well. Mid-season replacements are supposed to replace, but it looks like all their shows did better than they thought.

Plus you have to realize that its all PR. If this Jenna Elfman show comes on and does twice the numbers of "Out of Practice", and they don't have another show they want to pull off the air, you might not see "Out of Practice" again. They are in danger of not coming back. Yanked.

"Prison Break" is a difficult one because its an almost unheard off situation. Fox has a hugely popular show, but they have to pull it to make room for two even more hugely popular shows. They are on hiatus. I guess this could apply to "Out of Practice" as well, but these shows wouldn't be on hiatus if the networks had more room to air. But then if you believe PR, "Living With Fran" and "Blue Collar Comedy" are on hiatus too. But those were pulled for ratings.

But we still need a place to list all of these things. So here's what I'll do. I'll change that category to on hiatus, because that's what they all are. And for the ones that it looks like a bad hiatus, I'll just make sure that they are also in "Chopping Block" but shows like "Prison Break" and "Out of Practice" will only be in hiatus.

Does that sound agreeable to everyone? It seems like we're forging new ground here, because I can't think of the last time that the network have had to pull a popular show midseason to make room for other shows, but there is no doubt that they will be on again. Strange times, my friends.

We've also never touched on how we account for summer series that exist between seasons... Or what about "Night Stalker" being yanked, but premiering a couple of new episodes on iTunes. What if "Arrested Development" moves to only iTunes or to a cable network? Complex.

It's all the changing face of television.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Meanwhile, "Killer Instinct" is done amid other Fox shifting:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051130fox01


----------



## RunnerFL

Vito the TiVo said:


> Or what about "Night Stalker" being yanked,


"Yanked" or "Cancelled"? by your own definition of the two you should have said cancelled and not yanked... Proving my point that yanked and cancelled are the same....

Also want to point out that the URL you posted showing Killer Instinct showing it's final episode in December also says Reunion will be back on in February. Using your definition would this not mean Reinion was "yanked" and not "cancelled" as you report?

Also that post says "last airing" for Killer Instinct. Says nothing about the show being cancelled. Could just be it's "last airing" for this season as it was never meant to be a full season show...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

RunnerFL said:


> "Yanked" or "Cancelled"? by your own definition of the two you should have said cancelled and not yanked... Proving my point that yanked and cancelled are the same....
> 
> Also want to point out that the URL you posted showing Killer Instinct showing it's final episode in December also says Reunion will be back on in February. Using your definition would this not mean Reinion was "yanked" and not "cancelled" as you report?
> 
> Also that post says "last airing" for Killer Instinct. Says nothing about the show being cancelled. Could just be it's "last airing" for this season as it was never meant to be a full season show...


I already changed the listing to "On Hiatus" because everyone is right that I agree that "yanked" denotes negative. "Yanked" doesn't apply to "Out of Practice" and "Prison Break". Those shows are coming back in few months time and have no foreseen end.

I said "Night Stalker" was yanked, because even though it was pulled off the air immediately, iTunes started "airing" new ones. I acknowledged that its a weird sitatuation that has never existed before. If they were in theory to produce "Night Stalker" exclusively for iTunes (farfetched, I know) would it be "Yanked", "Cancelled", "On Hiatus", or what... "Moved to the Internet"?

That futon link is not great, but he said on the link leading there that the announcement meant it was cancelled. "Reunion" and "Killer Instinct" are done. No more episodes will be produced to fill out a full season. There is no chance of season three. But Fox will be airing final episodes of both. So where does it go? Yanked? Cancelled? I put things into cancelled when its said that they are done and not coming back and neither "Reunion" nor "Killer Instinct" are both reported as finished, despite any final wrap up episodes.

If someone has suggestions about how to better list a show like "Reunion" that is announced as cancelled in November, but won't air the final wrap up episode until February, please let me know.


----------



## RunnerFL

Vito the TiVo said:


> If someone has suggestions about how to better list a show like "Reunion" that is announced as cancelled in November, but won't air the final wrap up episode until February, please let me know.


How about in the "Retiring" section? It's a show that will not be back after it finishes this season, in February.

Please don't think I'm trying to argue or saying you're not doing a good job of this, you are. My point is that some of the terms being used don't fit the purpose they are being used for. You call one show "yanked" and another "cancelled" yet they both share the same fate. It gets confusing...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

RunnerFL said:


> How about in the "Retiring" section? It's a show that will not be back after it finishes this season, in February.
> 
> Please don't think I'm trying to argue or saying you're not doing a good job of this, you are. My point is that some of the terms being used don't fit the purpose they are being used for. You call one show "yanked" and another "cancelled" yet they both share the same fate. It gets confusing...


I agree. That's why if you look at the top, I've done away with the "yanked" section. "Retiring" doesn't apply, in my opinion, to a show that was supposed to have at least a 20 episode slow reveal (with one for each year and all) but then gets the rug yanked out and it forced to wrap up in twelve. That's outright cancelled to me.

"Will and Grace" is retiring, because they are choosing to end. The better question to me is what do you do with a show like "Alias" or even "Seventh Heaven" that are told midseason that there will be no more? Are those retiring? Or are they cancelled? Futon Critic has them as cancelled, which makes sense, it wasn't their choice, but each could be airing as many as 13 more episodes this season, versus the 3 or so that "Reunion" may make. I'm just leaning more to retired because they are long running shows that are wrapping up, and "Apprentice" will have wrapped up a full season, whereas "Night Stalker", "Threshold", "Reunion", and "Killer Instinct" all have had less than 12 episodes and will be extremely truncated in story regardless of how many more episodes are allowed for a wrap up.

It's not perfect, but its interesting to me to discuss it with you guys, as it seems some of these questions have no simple answers.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Variety makes it very clear that "Killer Instinct" is cancelled. And it mentioned that NBC will most likely move "My Name is Earl" to Thursday now.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117933734?categoryid=14&cs=1&s=h&p=0


----------



## Hathor46

I'm so sad about "Three Wishes." It was one of the only uplifting shows out there. =(


----------



## bengalfreak

RunnerFL said:


> How about in the "Retiring" section? It's a show that will not be back after it finishes this season, in February.
> 
> Please don't think I'm trying to argue or saying you're not doing a good job of this, you are. My point is that some of the terms being used don't fit the purpose they are being used for. You call one show "yanked" and another "cancelled" yet they both share the same fate. It gets confusing...


Geez, its close enough. He's doing a great job. Just say thank you and go on your way.


----------



## RunnerFL

Vito the TiVo said:


> "Retiring" doesn't apply, in my opinion, to a show that was supposed to have at least a 20 episode slow reveal (with one for each year and all) but then gets the rug yanked out and it forced to wrap up in twelve. That's outright cancelled to me.


Didn't realize there was a minimum show requirement for "Retiring" since the definition is listed as "Shows that are finishing at the end of the season and won't be back".

Maybe one word categories aren't the best way to describe them. lol

apparently it's all one person's opinion anyways. oh well, plenty of other threads to read here anyways. I'll stick to other sources to find out if a show is cancelled or put on the back burner from now on.


----------



## Mike20878

RunnerFL said:


> "Yanked" or "Cancelled"? by your own definition of the two you should have said cancelled and not yanked... Proving my point that yanked and cancelled are the same....
> 
> Also want to point out that the URL you posted showing Killer Instinct showing it's final episode in December also says Reunion will be back on in February. Using your definition would this not mean Reinion was "yanked" and not "cancelled" as you report?
> 
> Also that post says "last airing" for Killer Instinct. Says nothing about the show being cancelled. Could just be it's "last airing" for this season as it was never meant to be a full season show...


The release also says "season finale" for Reunion as opposed to "series finale." Maybe they'd rather not call attention to the fact that they're cancelling it so people will watch.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NBC's mid-season changes:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051201nbc01

Apprentice and Joey off the schedule!

Earl and Office to Thursdays!


----------



## mwhip

Double "Scrubs"? 



Hell Freakin Yeah!!!!!


----------



## RunnerFL

Vito the TiVo said:


> Apprentice and Joey off the schedule!


This is for the Olympics, not because they are being cancelled, or yanked, or whatever term you want to use.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

RunnerFL said:


> This is for the Olympics, not because they are being cancelled, or yanked, or whatever term you want to use.


They are coming back after the Olympics, however NBC is choosing to air other programming (not the olympics) instead of these shows. Never a good sign. Notice that Will and Grace will remain airing on Thursday while these are going away "for the Olympics."

But that is why they are "On Hiatus" and they were not added to cancelled and Runner, we did away with the yanked term exactly because of this.


----------



## cyke93

Reunion is on the chopping block .. i say let the show run it's season !!!!!!!!!!! boo FOX ! .. i'm glad they are taking apprentice and joey out, at least temp. the nerve of nbc to leave cra.. ergh .. i mean subpar shows like "joey" and the yesterday's news "apprentice" on the air while canceling superb writing and acting in American Dreams ... i for one am glad nbc got #4 in nov sweeps. 


also like to commento n Alias that it has been confirmed that this is the final season and as sad as i am to see it go, after the premiere, i would like to see it at least end in a dignified manner.. but hey .. why not do an ALias movie? hehe


----------



## jeff125va

mwhip said:


> Double "Scrubs"?
> 
> Hell Freakin Yeah!!!!!


Totally agree. Just wondering - is it going to be normally two new episodes every week? This show still is not in HD, correct?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

ABC January schedule changes:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051202abc01


----------



## yank2119

Ya know, i've been reading all season and there are at least half of you that just complain about how things are posted, etc.
Will you leave Vito alone, he's doing a good job keeping up to date on things.
Nobody ever complained before when there was the same format and just a different editor. 
If you don't like it, leave, we never want to see you again. I'm tired of you ragging on this thread. GO FIND A NEW ONE YOU CAN COMPLAIN ABOUT!
Thanks Vito for your hard work and i admire your patients with these people. I would've told them to get lost a long time ago.


----------



## Crrink

yank2119 said:


> Ya know, i've been reading all season and there are at least half of you that just complain about how things are posted, etc.
> Will you leave Vito alone, he's doing a good job keeping up to date on things.
> Nobody ever complained before when there was the same format and just a different editor.
> If you don't like it, leave, we never want to see you again. I'm tired of you ragging on this thread. GO FIND A NEW ONE YOU CAN COMPLAIN ABOUT!
> Thanks Vito for your hard work and i admire your patients with these people. I would've told them to get lost a long time ago.


Hehe, well, I think some of the comments have been made out of an honest desire to make the thread better, but I do agree that some of them have been overly cranky and pointless. 
But I agree with you for the most part. Regardless of how any of us feel about Vito's terminology and semantics he makes it clear in his posts what he's heard about each show and how concrete he feels the information is. That's plenty good enough for me, and I appreciate Vito doing this every bit as much as I appreciated it when MiraclMax did it. 
I'd much rather have someone willing to do all the work of compiling this information and using terminology I disagree with than having to do all the work myself!


----------



## Vito the TiVo

yank2119 said:


> Ya know, i've been reading all season and there are at least half of you that just complain about how things are posted, etc.
> Will you leave Vito alone, he's doing a good job keeping up to date on things.
> Nobody ever complained before when there was the same format and just a different editor.
> If you don't like it, leave, we never want to see you again. I'm tired of you ragging on this thread. GO FIND A NEW ONE YOU CAN COMPLAIN ABOUT!
> Thanks Vito for your hard work and i admire your patients with these people. I would've told them to get lost a long time ago.


Thank you yank, and I'll second what Crrink is saying and that I absolutely do NOT mind someone suggesting that I change the way we are reporting something. I would prefer it if I got them over PM as this thread seems long with non-show related information.

But that being said, I stand by the things we report and the way we report them. Crrink is right that all the information is there. But people seem to have an interest in me not reporting the information that actually exist. For instance, simply for example, the show "Reunion" is cancelled. They are finishing however many episodes are left in their front 12 of the season order which would have carried them through 1998. The show will not be back next season, there will not be more episodes shot this season, and there are no "unaired" episodes that can be in a marathon on FX. Its not on hiatus, its not retiring, its not "finishing its run", its not a limited one-season series and despite what FOX pr says, the February episode is the last episode ever. The show didn't get the ratings that they wanted so they stopped production. It happens all the time in TV, happens to shows that people love, and they fight to attempt to revive the show, move it to other networks or have it made into a movie (with varying degrees of success ), but I swear this is the only season where I have seen people arguing on the forums over whether information is legitimate or whether we're allowed to call a show cancelled or yanked. And then those people use the PR as proof. "Reunion" says season finale, "Joey" and "Out of Practice" are back in March - PR only counts for that second. They take away episodes after they are announced and they change plans all the time. "Reunion" is not a season finale. If NBC's new Thursday night does excellent, you won't see Joey back.

Please by all means come here for the info, but please stop arguing in this thread over what the info means and whether it is legit.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Love Monkey" shifting its premiere time:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051208cbs03


----------



## Vito the TiVo

It was coming, but "Kitchen Confidential" is 100% done.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7045


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"In Justice" premiere moves:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051209abc01


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Sci-Fi Channel will be burning off remaining _Night Stalker_ episodes:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051212scifi01


----------



## TheDrake

As a new kid on the TCF block, I didn't see this post until now, and thought I'd drop a "THANKS" to Vito for taking the time. Good info w/ only a couple surprises (considering the last few seasons and network expectations), with good updates and interesting exchanges from the masses.

When did the "Three Wishes" announcement come? It's a fall season fave for a few of my family members, and I'm avoiding the task of passing the word along for fear of hearing about the downfall of civilization as we know it (though we still have Ty and the gang on Sundays).

Anyway, an informative thread and thanks again for keeping the tradition going.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

TheDrake said:


> As a new kid on the TCF block, I didn't see this post until now, and thought I'd drop a "THANKS" to Vito for taking the time. Good info w/ only a couple surprises (considering the last few seasons and network expectations), with good updates and interesting exchanges from the masses.
> 
> When did the "Three Wishes" announcement come? It's a fall season fave for a few of my family members, and I'm avoiding the task of passing the word along for fear of hearing about the downfall of civilization as we know it (though we still have Ty and the gang on Sundays).
> 
> Anyway, an informative thread and thanks again for keeping the tradition going.


Thanks Drake, and welcome to TCF.

The "Three Wishes" announcement was more of a non-announcement as they only announced that Dateline is moving into their time slot and they are trying out "Most Outrageous TV Moments" at 8pm (that sounds like a winner :down: . "Three Wishes" is off the schedule but not gone. But they did pull back on a couple of extra episodes that they were going to give them. Time will tell, but if other programming does worse, the show will be back.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051201nbc01


----------



## lambertman

the Jenna Elfman show is offically titled "Courting Alex", per a promo on the football game today.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Apparently "Reunion" is 100% finished... no additional episodes in 2006.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=277347


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"70s" and "The OC" moving...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051220fox01


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

I have a couple of questions about the new January TV Schedules:

1. Vito, What is 'The Loop' that you have scheduled for FOX at 9:30 on Wednesday. It looks like Bones will be on on Wedndsday on 9:00..isn't that an hour long?

2. Does anyone know what CBS is going to put on in Survivor's time slot (Thursday at 8:00) and the Tuesday night at 10:00 pm time slot? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwhip

IwantmyTiVo said:


> I have a couple of questions about the new January TV Schedules:
> 
> 1. Vito, What is 'The Loop' that you have scheduled for FOX at 9:30 on Wednesday. It looks like Bones will be on on Wedndsday on 9:00..isn't that an hour long?
> 
> 2. Does anyone know what CBS is going to put on in Survivor's time slot (Thursday at 8:00) and the Tuesday night at 10:00 pm time slot?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. http://www.fox.com/schedule/2005fall/theloop.htm


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

mwhip, thanks for the Link, but I was really wondering more about Vitos list as far as him listing this show at 9:30, when Bones will be starting at 9:00, and that seems to be a conflict. Obviously they both can't be on at the same time on the same channel.

Edit: OK I think I found the answer to my own question. It looks like the Loop (according to Futon Critic) will be on at 8:30 as a mid-season replacement. I don't know how accurate this information is, though, it could be old.


----------



## mwhip

IwantmyTiVo said:


> mwhip, thanks for the Link, but I was really wondering more about Vitos list as far as him listing this show at 9:30, when Bones will be starting at 9:00, and that seems to be a conflict. Obviously they both can't be on at the same time on the same channel.


I was trying to find the answer to that question and your others but my source (the futon critic) has changed his site and now I can't find anything.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

mwhip said:


> I was trying to find the answer to that question and your others but my source (the futon critic) has changed his site and now I can't find anything.


I noticed that too... Hate their new site.


----------



## mwhip

IwantmyTiVo said:


> I noticed that too... Hate their new site.


Well he visits here so hopefully they will get the message.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

I am soooooooo mad that they cancelled REUNION> that was my favorite show and I really need to know who did it? they left too many unanswered questions! :down:


----------



## gilmoregirls102

oh and this is my first day on this site... It was my first post! I love TiVo, and I am so glad that there are other people like me out in this world!


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

gilmoregirls102 said:


> oh and this is my first day on this site... It was my first post! I love TiVo, and I am so glad that there are other people like me out in this world!


Welcome Gilmoregirls! Nice to have you here.

I am ticked about Reunion also. I Hope that FOX suffers for it. I realize that not enough people watched it for them to care, but there is a bunch of us nonetheless. And many (like myself) won't be forgiving and I believe that this could affect future ratings for new 'serial' type shows that this network puts out. Afterall, why bother to get involved in a show to have it yanked.

Sorry OC Fans, but I hope this show does absolutely no better in that time slot..it would teach FOX a lesson.

Strike 1 against Reunion: Putting it against no. 1 tv show: CSI
Strike 2 against Reunion: Presidential news conference screwing up the groove.
Strike 3 against Reunion: Baseball screwing up the groove for 2 or 3 weeks, whatever the heck it was.
Strike 4 against Reunion: No promos hyping the show. The couple of things I do watch on FOX are flooded with promos for 24 and House...I don't recall ever seeing promos for Reunion.

As far as FOX shows that I watch, I am down to Football (which is almost over, and BTW their announcers suck anyway) and House.

Still mad about Tru Calling too........

Sorry for the Rant. You suck, FOX!


----------



## gilmoregirls102

:down: I just don't understan how they can do that mid-season. They left with too many unanswered questions! I was really into it. It was a good show! Who do you think did it? I think it was the girl that Craig was having an affair with. And the last previews they showed was that girl trying to run over Detective Majriano! Why?!!! Thanks for answering my post. 
Didn't it seem that the season of tv used to be from fall to summer and now it seems like they do it fall to January and then January to Spring. And mid way they change everything all around! I don't like that! I was very comfortable in my tv routine and now I need to get a second TiVO! :down:


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I took "The Loop" off the list. It was missed in all the shifting that fox was doing with "70s", "Reunion", "Stacked" etc. That time slot was originally announced, but now it is unclear when the show will air.


----------



## TiVoDan

Vito the TiVo said:


> "Love Monkey" shifting its premiere time:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20051208cbs03


I can't believe that CBS cancelled Threshold to replace it with this. Looks like the programming department at CBS is comming down with a severe case of Foxitis.


----------



## thesilb

I agree completely about REUNION. I am getting so ticked at FOX. They really do suck. I am going to have to think twice about starting watching new series on FOX given their tendency to cancel.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Book of Daniel" at 9pm with back-to-back episodes:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060105nbc01


----------



## SmackDownDiva

cyke93 said:


> i am hoping Joey gets cancelled.. the fact that they kept that show on but nbc canceled AMERICAN DREAMS still bothers me... now Will Estes is on Fox.. but i'd rather see JJ back !


I miss American Dreams too! I have the first season on dvd, but at this point I highly doubt the other two seasons will be sold on dvd. 

...and now that Reunion is also cancelled, how am I going to get my weekly Will Estes fix?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I added all the featured new shows in Entertainment Weekly's current edition to Replacements. However, some of these shows have no timeslots or start dates yet, and it conceivable some of them may never make it to air. I wouldn't feature them normally for this reason, however if Entertainment Weekly goes to press with them with information from the network, then there must be some confidence.


----------



## bryan314

For the Retiring section, Strong Medicine on Lifetime is ending in Feb. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_Medicine#Cancellation


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Arrested" is ending the season (and possibly the series) with 2 hours at once on 2/10.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060113fox02


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Looks bad for "Jake in Progress" and "Emily's Reason's Why Not".

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7057


----------



## Dmon4u

http://medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/cat_index_31.asp

"Quick kill for ABC's 'Emily Reasons Why Not'

Whatever hopes ABC had for its new comedy "Emily Reasons Why Not" have expired, and now so has the show. After just one episode the network has shut down production of the Monday 9 p.m. comedy, which last week earned a 2.8 rating among viewers 18-49, fourth in its timeslot. No word on what will happen to John Stamos "Emily" lead-out "Jake in Progress."

Also,

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/recent_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1001845517

"Fox Cancels Malcolm in the Middle

John Consoli

JANUARY 17, 2006 -

Fox is cancelling sitcom Malcolm in the Middle after seven seasons. The show will air its final episode on Sunday, May 14, which will be its 150th episode. "

*** Someone at FOX should write a book on 'How to drive a good TV show into the ground !'


----------



## Kamakzie

I never watched that show with Heather Graham but geez one episode and they are cancelling it! I thought Fox was the only network to jump the gun like that..


----------



## DevdogAZ

I downloaded that show but hadn't gotten around to watching yet. Now I probably won't bother. 

It always amazes me when networks do this. How do they know if those who did watch the show didn't tell several friends to watch next week because it was really good? Why not give it at least a few weeks? Since they've already incurred the production costs, is it really going to be much more money to air the episodes? Will they actually be able to plug something into the schedule at such a late date that will generate as much ad revenue? These are things about TV scheduling that I've never understood.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Other FOX changes:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060117fox01


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"That 70's Show" is ending:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060117fox02


----------



## Vito the TiVo

ABC Updates on "Jake", "Emily", and "Hope"

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7062


----------



## DevdogAZ

Vito the TiVo said:


> ABC Updates on "Jake", "Emily", and "Hope"
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7062


So according to that article, Emily's Reasons Why Not isn't cancelled, as previously reported. It's simply sitting out until Feb. 6.

I wonder which is correct?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

devdogaz said:


> So according to that article, Emily's Reasons Why Not isn't cancelled, as previously reported. It's simply sitting out until Feb. 6.
> 
> I wonder which is correct?


Well, they get tricky... yes, they said it will be airing 2/6... however production has been ceased, which usually means cancelled, and according to some reports it is cancelled. Even if it comes back on 2/6, which we'll see if it happens, that still only leaves 5 episodes left. Once again, this is always difficult because its trying to read network spin versus what is actually happening.

Although now the previous mediaweek article with the cancellation has been moved and I can no longer find it.

After reading this: http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,18170,00.html and this http://www.hollywood.com/news/detail/id/3476939 - I'll move it back to Chopping Block. Although, it sounds like its been cancelled and the network just doesn't want to admit it for PR reasons.


----------



## DianaMo

Vito the TiVo said:


> "That 70's Show" is ending:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060117fox02


Goodbye Malcolm...

*
Fox cuts `Malcolm' and `That '70s Show'*
Published January 18, 2006
http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/tv/chi-0601180067jan18,1,1125545.story



> It's curtains for "Malcolm in the Middle" and "That '70s Show," the Fox network announced Tuesday,


<snip>



> "Malcolm," starring Frankie Muniz, will end May 14 after seven seasons.
> 
> "That '70s Show" will wind up May 18 after eight seasons.


Does anyone think Malcolm would've stayed longer if the NFL games didn't interfere with their schedule>


----------



## dswallow

DianaMo said:


> Does anyone think Malcolm would've stayed longer if the NFL games didn't interfere with their schedule>


No, the show creator has been hinting (well, actually outright saying) for awhile that they're done and it's just time to end it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

dswallow said:


> No, the show creator has been hinting (well, actually outright saying) for awhile that they're done and it's just time to end it.


I also don't think football had anything to do with this. It's just time for the show to end. It's had a great run, but Malcolm is about to graduate from HS, he'll go off to college and that would totally change the dynamic of the show. I don't think I've missed a single episode, but I won't be all that bummed to see MITM go.

Same goes for That 70's Show. I've also seen every episode of that show and I feel it's time for that show to end also. The two main stars have already left and the characters have been out of school for several years and have done absolutely nothing with their lives. It's time for that to end.


----------



## RunnerFL

DianaMo said:


> Goodbye Malcolm...
> Does anyone think Malcolm would've stayed longer if the NFL games didn't interfere with their schedule>


Considering it has aired on nights of the week other than Sunday, no.


----------



## rockislandmike

Ugh, T7S has been extremely horrific this year; I finally cancelled my SP a week ago. Without Eric the show has been really flat.


----------



## MirclMax

West Wing is being retired. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060122/ap_en_tv/tv_nbc_west_wing


----------



## shaown

West Wing is ending... don't forget to update


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Additional NBC changes and things looking bad for Joey:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000103&sid=a7CXpREpzwlg&refer=us

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117936592?categoryid=14&cs=1&s=h&p=0


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Emily" completely done.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10966344/


----------



## ebf

Vito the TiVo said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000103&sid=a7CXpREpzwlg&refer=us


The article mentions a new NBC show called "Teachers." I wonder if its a remake of the UK show? I guess it worked for "The Office."


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Things not looking hot for "Commander in Chief":

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr/television/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1001882235


----------



## Family

Anyone know what the status is for Surface? I see NBC saying only a few episodes left, but no mention anywhere.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Family said:


> Anyone know what the status is for Surface? I see NBC saying only a few episodes left, but no mention anywhere.


Officially, its the end of their strangely short first season... and then we would have to wait until upfronts in May to find out if there is more...

It will be added to the On-Hiatus section after their season finale until more official information is released.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Another bad sign for "Joey", but good news for fans of Friends and the characters...

http://www.hollywood.com/news/detail/id/3477372

EDIT: Was a hoax.


----------



## jeff125va

OK, so Wednesdays at 9PM (ET) are getting crowded (for me). Lost, Criminal Minds, Law & Order, and Bones/American Idol. I guess Bones moves to 8:00 when AI switches to 1/2 hour at 9:00, right? Still, that's all 4 of my HD tuners unless there are repeats. Plus Veronica Mars but I only record that in SD because of my extremely weak UPN signal.

Not that it matters much in terms of recording the shows, but when a bunch of shows I like get crammed into one timeslot, it usually ends up hurting at least one of them in the ratings. A surprising move for Law & Order, that's been a fixture at 10:00 for as long as I can remember.


----------



## dr_mal

jeff125va said:


> A surprising move for Law & Order, that's been a fixture at 10:00 for as long as I can remember.


Indeed - what's NBC thinking?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Bachelor to go to two hours...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7065


----------



## Vito the TiVo

More cancellations for "Jake" and "Daniel":

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7067


----------



## Kamakzie

Damn I liked Wanted..


----------



## JLucPicard

Kamakzie said:


> Damn I liked Wanted..


Me, too. I've always been a Gary Cole fan and I thought the show, though not an awful lot different than some others, was different enough in the right ways. I really enjoyed it.

That's one season pass I will find no joy in deleting.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Added "Charmed" to the chopping block:

http://www.tv.com/tracking/viewer.html&ref_id=106&tid=85384&ref_type=101


----------



## Outlaw Z

Any news on Related? Especially with this CW thing happing in the fall.

I really hope it gets picked up for another season.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Outlaw Z said:


> Any news on Related? Especially with this CW thing happing in the fall.
> 
> I really hope it gets picked up for another season.


There hasn't been any real news on CW's lineup yet. People are guessing that the top shows stay, but they're really just guessing. I'm eagerly awaiting some news as well because any way you cut it, the equivalent of a network is going to get cancelled. Technically, most everything on The WB and UPN could be added to the chopping block. I just haven't wanted to take that step yet.

EDIT: As an acknowledgement that probably half of these two networks' schedules will be chopped, I have added a line at the end of "Chopping Block".


----------



## SparkleMotion

Vito the TiVo said:


> Officially, its the end of their strangely short first season... and then we would have to wait until upfronts in May to find out if there is more...
> 
> It will be added to the On-Hiatus section after their season finale until more official information is released.


The last promo said "only two episodes left and all questions will be answered", which at least SOUNDS like a series finale more than a season one.

I'm not sure they could actually go MUCH further with the show, but after putting it off for a couple of months, I went back and got all caught up to current and found it fairly engaging (sometimes even (unintentionally?) amusing).


----------



## Vito the TiVo

SparkleMotion said:


> The last promo said "only two episodes left and all questions will be answered", which at least SOUNDS like a series finale more than a season one.
> 
> I'm not sure they could actually go MUCH further with the show, but after putting it off for a couple of months, I went back and got all caught up to current and found it fairly engaging (sometimes even (unintentionally?) amusing).


Yeah, supposedly the end of this season could function as a season ender or as a series finale. NBC just hasn't ruled out doing more next season.


----------



## markandjenn

Vito the TiVo said:


> More cancellations for "Jake" and "Daniel":
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7067


Vito - Jake not cancelled, yet. See my post here.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Hmm. "Jake" bumped back to "On Hiatus" and "Chopping Block"


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Moved "Commander in Chief" to hiatus:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060127abc01
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6302715.html?display=Breaking+News

EDIT: Not til 3/7.


----------



## Mike20878

Heh... I saw a billboard for the premiere of Emily's Reasons Why Not while driving the other day. Kinda slow in taking those things down, eh?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Mike20878 said:


> Heh... I saw a billboard for the premiere of Emily's Reasons Why Not while driving the other day. Kinda slow in taking those things down, eh?


Apparently they did all the ad buying before they even saw the show...


----------



## bengalfreak

That's okay, there's still a billboard on my way to work advertising Gilligan's Island's start this past June.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

What's left of the WB network does some moving around:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060131wb02


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Despite the wording of previous articles, "Commander in Chief" airs three times in February before it starts hiatus.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060131abc04

EDIT: Was changed again. See below.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

ABC slots mid-season shows, but _Alias _is missing:

http://tv.zap2it.com/tveditorial/tve_main/1,1002,271|99836|1|,00.html


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Dead in the Water Limping WB (waiting to be put down) is still premiering new shows:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060207wb01


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's not really dead in the water. It's just merging with UPN and changing its name. No reason they can't continue the shows in their development cycle. They may find something that ends up being a successful show for the CW.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Officially both networks are dead and the CW is a new network... but I understand what you're saying.

Unfortunately anything new is most likely just burnoff at this point as the amount of hours they are scheduling next season won't even hold the shows that they currently have doing well.

But as I said earlier, because there hasn't been anything official, I haven't added shows from these networks to "The Chopping Block". However, there is going to be the equivalent of a cancellation massacre in May with many favorites dying an early death and I think it's safe to say anything premiering this late in the season will be on the front line and not stand a chance next to the rating and critical favs, without even considering the new things on their development slate.

It's a bad move for fans and for the employed like me, with only the investors in these networks really benefiting.

But to answer the point, yes one of these new shows could be a break out smash hit and knock something like _One Tree Hill_ off The CW, however it is unlikely.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Some additional mid-season scheduling for CBS:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060208cbs01h

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060208cbs01


----------



## bengalfreak

Vito the TiVo said:


> Some additional mid-season scheduling for CBS:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060208cbs01h


Vito,

I think that link is broken.

Jeff


----------



## MirclMax

Love Monkey should probably be placed on the Chopping Block

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6305809.html?title=Article&spacedesc=news


----------



## dswallow

You know, it's getting to the point I dread seeing new posts in this thread; it's almost never anything but bad news.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Yeah, sorry dswallow. I suspect its going to be mostly bad news from here to the end of the season, with the exception of the occasional long shot getting a pickup in May.

Link fixed. _Love Monkey_ added.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Additional bad signs for _Joey_:

Pilots: 'Joey' Star Heads to 'Class' with CBS
http://tv.zap2it.com/tveditorial/tve_main/1,1002,271|99938|1|,00.html


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

dswallow said:


> You know, it's getting to the point I dread seeing new posts in this thread; it's almost never anything but bad news.


Ditto! Everytime I see that the thread has been updated, I cringe before I enter the thread to see what the next show will be to get the boot into oblivion.


----------



## jcinsc

MirclMax said:


> Love Monkey should probably be placed on the Chopping Block
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6305809.html?title=Article&spacedesc=news


Jeeeeze, me too, hating this possible bad news. I like this show - music and actors. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Vito the TiVo

According to this article, _Love Monkey_ has already been put on hiatus after just three episodes:

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Entertainment/default.htm?rmDate=02092006
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060209cbs01


----------



## sieglinde

Oh, I have them on my Tivo and I watched the first few minutes of the pilot episode and said "It's not Hip Hop, I will love this music!!!" Oh well.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

WB shifts some midseason dates around:

http://tv.zap2it.com/tveditorial/tve_main/1,1002,271|99947|1|,00.html


----------



## mwhip

Commander in Chief hiatus extended:

From The Futon Critic



> ABC has announced changes to its Tuesday night lineup. Beginning Tuesday, February 14, the new schedule will be as follows: According to Jim (8:00-8:30 p.m., ET); Rodney (8:30-9:00 p.m.); According to Jim (9:00-9:30 p.m.); George Lopez (9:30-10:00 p.m.); Boston Legal (10:00-11:00 p.m.). Commander In Chief will return to the schedule on April 18.


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060210abc01


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Wow. And its not even extended so much as it is moved up. _Commander in Chief_ added to "On Hiatus" starting now.


----------



## sieglinde

How about canceled? Why keep pushing it off? Just cancel it if it is not doing well.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

sieglinde said:


> How about canceled? Why keep pushing it off? Just cancel it if it is not doing well.


I believe its because it was doing well in the beginning and they have faith that it can do well again... but I think they are nervous about positioning it right with the competition. They have no idea why the show has dropped in the ratings since Boscho took it over... although not airing ever is perhaps the first reason.


----------



## Jeeters

sieglinde said:


> How about canceled? Why keep pushing it off? Just cancel it if it is not doing well.


Ratings went down a bit in late november but didn't really nose dive until when the show returned to the air in January after its Xmas break. And it only aired three times after returning from that break. Up against American Idol no less. Kill a show that's had three rounds of bad ratings when put up against the American Idol juggernaut? You sound like a Fox exec.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

According to the Futon Critic, _Veronica Mars_ has been moved to repeats for the rest of sweeps: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/showatch.cgi?id=veronica_mars&view=listings


----------



## mwhip

Vito the TiVo said:


> According to the Futon Critic, _Veronica Mars_ has been moved to repeats for the rest of sweeps: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/showatch.cgi?id=veronica_mars&view=listings


It is interesting (and positive) that they are showing VM re-runs.

Like I said in another thread today this was predicted by some insiders. UPN liked the numbers it had against Americas Next Top Model and were probably going to wait for that to come back before showing new episodes.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

mwhip said:


> It is interesting (and positive) that they are showing VM re-runs.


Absolutely, which is why I included it as news of note, but did not add VM to either Hiatus nor Chopping Block.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Hooray! _Joey _is back! :down:

And other NBC scheduling:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060214nbc03


----------



## Vito the TiVo

New reality show for Fox:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060215fox01


----------



## Vito the TiVo

CBS schedule moves:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060215cbs01


----------



## Vito the TiVo

UPN pulls "Get This Party Started"

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7087


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Crumbs _has been put on hiatus:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7089


----------



## SparkleMotion

Monster House on TLC is apparently ending their run tonight. The show description calls it a finale.


----------



## mercurial

SparkleMotion said:


> Monster House on TLC is apparently ending their run tonight. The show description calls it a finale.


Bummer... That was a fun show.... Or do you mean ending their season run?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Sydney Bristow returns in April:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/02/27/bristow-is-back/


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

mercurial said:


> Bummer... That was a fun show.... Or do you mean ending their season run?


No, it's done for good. I'm not clear why but after 60 shows, the pulled the plug. I imagine one reason is that it must be getting hard to stay fresh. Monster Garage has the same problem. They both kept straying farther and father from the original concept.

Same thing happens on a lot of shows. Junkyard wars died for the same reasons. There are only so many ideas.


----------



## SullyND

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No, it's done for good. I'm not clear why but after 60 shows, the pulled the plug. I imagine one reason is that it must be getting hard to stay fresh. Monster Garage has the same problem. They both kept straying farther and father from the original concept.


I just found this out tonight (My TiVo is recording the last episode now)... I'm pretty bummed, it was a really fun show... The quality of the ideas has varied, but some of them were really fun... I can't believe some of the shows Discovery continues but not Monster House...


----------



## mercurial

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No, it's done for good. I'm not clear why but after 60 shows, the pulled the plug. I imagine one reason is that it must be getting hard to stay fresh. Monster Garage has the same problem. They both kept straying farther and father from the original concept.
> 
> Same thing happens on a lot of shows. Junkyard wars died for the same reasons. There are only so many ideas.


Well there go my dreams of one day having a Monster House...


----------



## dba62

Any news on E-Ring?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

ABC Scheduling notices and "Invasion" on hiatus:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060228abc01


----------



## jschuur

I realize the press release says 'Invasion returns to the schedule on WEDNESDAY, APRIL 19', but both my TiVo guide data and the official site have an episode coming up for 3/8 ('The FIttest'), and presumably there'll be another one 3/15, since The Evidence doesn't start until 3/22.

Likely, they mean 'returns after The Evidence's short, mini season'.


----------



## mmilton80

Vito...Kudos to your efforts this season. You truly are a king among men.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Corrected. Sorry, I don't follow "Invasion" anymore. But I'm not sure if I would even move it to hiatus for such a short time away.

And thanks for the kind words mmilton!


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I updated the hiatus section. Mostly shows that people didn't notice when they went on hiatus like "Rodney" and "Most Outrageous TV Moments"


----------



## sieglinde

A few of the shows I watch are on haitus for March. Is this because of College basketball's March Madness?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I'm not sure which shows you are referring to, but shows go on hiatus for a variety of reasons...

But CBS's schedule does get a little scrambled around this time of year due to basketball airing.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Charmed" ending in May:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060303/ap_en_tv/tv_charmed


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Dateline:NBC" on the chopping block:

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6313009.html?display=Max


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Yes, Dear" is done:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7102


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Still looks bad for "Still Standing":

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2006-03-07-still-standing_x.htm


----------



## EMoMoney

Vito the TiVo said:


> "Dateline:NBC" on the chopping block:
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6313009.html?display=Max


That's not good, I have a friend who works for NBC and does editing for Dateline and Dateline only. I'll have to see if he has any information.

Any news on Courting Alex?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Bernie Mac" moved to hiatus:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/showatch.cgi?id=bernie_mac_show&view=listings


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Whole lotta shows on the bubble:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/03/10/the-long-list-of-shows-that-may-not-return-in-the-fall/
http://medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/article_3340.asp


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Joey" is back off the air and "Evidence" is chopped:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7106


----------



## timr_42

There were quite a few on that list I liked. The biggest I guess is Surface. I liked it the best of the three "invasion" type programs this year. Threshold (already canned), Surface and Invasion.

I am not suprised if Fear Factor goes. I really liked it, but this year has been bad.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Vito the TiVo said:


> Whole lotta shows on the bubble:
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/03/10/the-long-list-of-shows-that-may-not-return-in-the-fall/
> http://medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/article_3340.asp


Wow. I checked out the shows on that first link, and I watch absolutely none of those shows, which means all of my season passes are good (for now  ). I must be a picky viewer, but apparently pretty representative of ratings winners/losers.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Vito the TiVo said:


> "Joey" is back off the air and "Evidence" is chopped:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7106


OK -- what the H#ll?? They aren't even giving shows any opportunity anymore. I was looking forward to checking this show out..


----------



## sieglinde

An example of a show that has disappeared for March is "Stacked". Of course it is on the bubble. Who could even get in the habit of watching it with its off and on schedule? My Tivo still shows that there are no forthcoming episodes.


----------



## bengalfreak

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Wow. I checked out the shows on that first link, and I watch absolutely none of those shows, which means all of my season passes are good (for now  ). I must be a picky viewer, but apparently pretty representative of ratings winners/losers.


Some might say that is indicative of being a lemming rather than a picky viewer. Last season my shows that were cancelled included Joan of Arcadia and Carnivale. This year, Law and Order:CI, and Scrubs are both on the chopping block with Threshold and apparently Rollergirls having already been cancelled. All this and they keep garbage like Ghost Whisperer which is now trashing another of my favs (Medium) in the ratings. I just don't get what people like about that show. I've tried watching it twice now and I just can't get past the fact that Jennifer Love Hewitt has got to be the absolute worst actress on television today. She is truly awful.

Anyway, sorry for the rant. I'm just envious I guess.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

bengalfreak said:


> Some might say that is indicative of being a lemming rather than a picky viewer. Last season my shows that were cancelled included Joan of Arcadia and Carnivale. This year, Law and Order:CI, and Scrubs are both on the chopping block with Threshold and apparently Rollergirls having already been cancelled. All this and they keep garbage like Ghost Whisperer which is now trashing another of my favs (Medium) in the ratings. I just don't get what people like about that show. I've tried watching it twice now and I just can't get past the fact that Jennifer Love Hewitt has got to be the absolute worst actress on television today. She is truly awful.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant. I'm just envious I guess.


LOL..I actually like Ghost Whisperer and do not like Medium. In response to your question about why, I like the characters and the stories on Ghost Whisperer, whereas the lady on Medium I just find annoying.


----------



## Amnesia

_Most Outrageous Moments_ should be considered "moved", not "on hiatus".

It returns tonight at 8 ET (with a rerun at 8:30).


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I moved it. I love how the season was "over" but then they're back. They must have slapped some together in a hurry.


----------



## Gai-jin

Anyone know what happened to Ering? I see you've got it marked as on the chopping block, but I haven't seen it on in months...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Apparently E-Ring is off until 4/12. That slipped right by me. Now added.


----------



## mwhip

"Four Kings" has been pulled and fate to be determined..

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7114


----------



## marksman

Question about Beauty and the Geek. When they announced the CW they mentioned B&G as one of the shows that would be moved over there... Don't think that is an official renewal, but just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-veronicamarsmovestotuesday,0,6046009.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

"Starting April 11, "Veronica" will air at 9 p.m. ET Tuesdays -- the same timeslot it held last season. Repeats are scheduled to air on Wednesdays for at least two weeks following the change; plans for after that "will be announced shortly," the network says. The show will remain in its current Wednesday home until then."


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Bones" continuing, "What I Like About You" ending:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7119


----------



## Vito the TiVo

For our purposes, I am calling "Arrested Development" dead:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/03/28/more-ad-news-mitch-hurwitz-walks-away/

Maybe I'll eat my words...


----------



## Big Deficit

Seth Green was on Howard Stern the day before yesterday and he said Four Kings was cancelled.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

It sounds like the way that they are headed for sure. I'll mark it as cancelled until someone can show something to the contrary.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Commander in Chief" moves and "Less Than Perfect" is back:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060329abc01


----------



## mwhip

I thought Less Than Perfect was cancelled a long time ago. Will this be the new skinny Sara Rue?


----------



## DevdogAZ

CBS is moving The Amazing Race from Tuesdays at 10/9 to Wednesdays at 8/7. Apparently it hasn't been retaining the audience from The Unit.

This is a great move since 10 p.m. is way too late for this type of show, especially since many people view the show as a family.

This also means that CBS will be benching Out of Practice and Courting Alex temprorarily, and reruns of CSI: and CSI: Miami will take over the late Tuesday spot.


----------



## JLucPicard

Starting when? Do you have a link to the info?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/pr.cgi?id=20060330cbs01


----------



## JLucPicard

Thanks, Vito - you're the man!


----------



## Z-Todd

Wednesday night update:

The L&O mothership and Heist are switching places.


----------



## Dmon4u

Here's a link for that info:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-heist-lawandorderswitch,0,980014.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


----------



## eichenberg

Vito the TiVo said:


> Apparently E-Ring is off until 4/12. That slipped right by me. Now added.


Are you sure about that? NBC's website says " An upcoming episode has not yet been scheduled. Please check back later"

and nothing is showing up in my TIVO either for the 12th. Can someone confirm if this show has been axed or what is going on with it?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

eichenberg said:


> Are you sure about that? NBC's website says " An upcoming episode has not yet been scheduled. Please check back later"
> 
> and nothing is showing up in my TIVO either for the 12th. Can someone confirm if this show has been axed or what is going on with it?


At some point they pulled that date too. Also slipped by me. Futon Critic now reports no return date.


----------



## Z-Todd

Epguides dot com shows E-Ring to be on hiatus. I have a feeling it will be summer burn off, and then that's it. There is zero chance of a 2nd season.

I'm hearing Heist has been 86-ed. No word yet at Futon, but someone reported it over in Usenet.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Z-Todd said:


> Epguides dot com shows E-Ring to be on hiatus. I have a feeling it will be summer burn off, and then that's it. There is zero chance of a 2nd season.
> 
> I'm hearing Heist has been 86-ed. No word yet at Futon, but someone reported it over in Usenet.


uh oh. Hubby and son started watching that. I hated it. Didn't like Thief either. Not my kind of shows.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Confirmations of "Heist" cancellation:

http://www.michaelausiello.com/2005/2006/04/06/breaking-news/
http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/04/07/goodbye-heist/
http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/04/07/goodbye-heist/#c1380322


----------



## DevdogAZ

Vito the TiVo said:


> Confirmations of "Heist" cancellation:
> 
> http://www.michaelausiello.com/2005/2006/04/06/breaking-news/
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/04/07/goodbye-heist/
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/04/07/goodbye-heist/#c1380322


According to the creator of the show, who replied at one of those links, there are still three eps to be aired and NBC is still planning to air them.


----------



## ebf

Vito the TiVo said:


> Confirmations of "Heist" cancellation...


This is really ridiculous! The networks have to give shows a chance! Not that I think "Heist" is a great show, but only three episodes have aired!

I've only had TiVo for 15 months, so now I pay more attention to the schedules (to make SP's), but it seems the networks are giving shows less and less chance to find an audience.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ebf said:


> This is really ridiculous! The networks have to give shows a chance! Not that I think "Heist" is a great show, but only three episodes have aired!
> 
> I've only had TiVo for 15 months, so now I pay more attention to the schedules (to make SP's), but it seems the networks are giving shows less and less chance to find an audience.


This isn't all that unusual in the spring. It would be very unusual if a new show started out in the fall and only lasted a couple of episodes, but the shows that don't start until January or March already have two strikes against them. They were deemed not worthy enough to be full-season shows and were slated as "mid-season replacements." Then, they are generally scheduled in very tough timeslots where another show on that network was taking a beating. So the network really doesn't expect the show to succeed and simply puts it on as a trial just to see what will happen. Most of the time their instincts are correct, the show isn't a hit, and it just goes away. Every once in a while a show is given a little room to grow and breaks out (The Office) but that's definitely the exception.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

devdogaz said:


> According to the creator of the show, who replied at one of those links, there are still three eps to be aired and NBC is still planning to air them.


As of today, my Guide data is showing the next two weeks of Heist still scheduled to record, but because of the time switch, we will probably be giving it up anyway. GOOD MOVE NBC :down:


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

ebf said:


> This is really ridiculous! The networks have to give shows a chance! Not that I think "Heist" is a great show, but only three episodes have aired!
> 
> I've only had TiVo for 15 months, so now I pay more attention to the schedules (to make SP's), but it seems the networks are giving shows less and less chance to find an audience.


You got that right, some have been cancelled before they even started, like that comedy that was on Monday night, with the Austin Powers Girl (Can't remember the name of the show, sorry). They scheduled it, announced its cancellation I think, then aired one show.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Didn't even know it existed, but "Celebrity Cooking Showdown" has been cancelled:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7137


----------



## JLucPicard

I heard Leno say the other night that the one ingredient missing from "Celebrity Cooking Showdown" was celebrities! I never even bothered to watch the show.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

I thought Heist was cancelled. Why does its website say a new episode comes on May 3rd. Anyone? I had cancelled the SP, I guess I will put it back on.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"Heist" has been cancelled. Confirmed by NBC on 4/11 according to The Futon Critic. It's final episode was scheduled to air 4/26, however it did not air 4/26 and its unclear now when or if it will. According to The Futon Critic, the 5/3 showing of that episode has been pulled as well.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/showatch.cgi?id=heist&view=listings


----------



## Vito the TiVo

More rumblings of cancellation for "Surface".

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/04/23/it-doesnt-look-good-for-surface/


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Positive rumblings for the return of "Scrubs" and "7th Heaven". However in the case of "Heaven" I'm inclined to disbelieve.

http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700000905


----------



## Vito the TiVo

As "Heaven" rumors continue to bounce around, I'm moving the show off of 'Retiring' and back to 'Chopping Block'.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/zap-cw7thheaven,0,1278192.story?coll=zap-tv-mainheadline


----------



## scottykempf

Vito the TiVo said:


> More rumblings of cancellation for "Surface".
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/04/23/it-doesnt-look-good-for-surface/


NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Based on these articles, I'm moving _Pepper Dennis_, _Everwood_, _One Tree Hill_, and _The Bedford Diaries_ to the Chopping Block:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/04/27/what-is-moonves-doing-to-the-cw/
http://www.laweekly.com/general/deadline-hollywood/screwing-the-tv-viewers/13276/

EDIT: _The Bedford Diaries_ was already on the list due to their order reduction.


----------



## jschuur

There's some additional commentary on shows that are on the fence or likely doomed here:

http://www.eonline.com/Gossip/Kristin/Archive2006/060421.html


----------



## Vito the TiVo

All those additional shows added.


----------



## Jeeters

From cnn.com via Reuters, via the Hollywood Reporter....

LOS ANGELES, California (Hollywood Reporter) -- ABC has pulled its White House drama "Commander in Chief" off the schedule for the rest of the season, following a low-rated run plagued by behind-the-scenes turmoil and scheduling interruptions.

The three unaired episodes of "Commander," starring Geena Davis as the nation's first female president, are tentatively slated to air next month. Beginning this week, newsmagazine "Primetime" will return to its Thursday 10 p.m. slot.

"Commander" launched with a lot of promise, ranking as the most-watched new series of the season and earning an early full-season pickup. But ratings steadily declined.

Early in the series' run, show creator Rod Lurie was replaced as showrunner by TV veteran Steven Bochco, who, in turn, was replaced by executive producer Dee Johnson for the final episodes.

After about a three-month hiatus -- "Commander's" second long break from the schedule -- the series returned April 13 in a new time period -- Thursday at 10 p.m. -- where it faced an uphill battle against CBS' "Without a Trace" and NBC's "ER."

In its most recent airing, "Commander" hit series lows, reaching just 6.5 million viewers.

That episode also drew strong criticism from officials of Prince George County, Maryland, who said they were offended by a story line that depicted the county's town of Hyattsville as violent and crime-ridden.

ABC apologized, but said the show was fictional and the reference to Hyattsville was embellished "only to make a more compelling drama for our viewers."


----------



## whitson77

Is Supernatural safe?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I believe it looks good, but is not officially safe.


----------



## Staceysstuff

Law & Order Criminal Intent is still listed on Chopping Block but it has been renewed.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Thanks! Fixed. It's hard keeping up with the piecemeal renewal announcements...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Looks like it is definitely the end for "7th Heaven".

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eo/20060506...hkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBjMHVqMTQ4BHNlYwN5bnN1YmNhdA--


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Looking bad for "Reba".

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6332454.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## GerryGag

FYI/FWIW...NBC has cancelled Teachers.


----------



## RunnerFL

GerryGag said:


> FYI/FWIW...NBC has cancelled Teachers.


Where did you see this?

The season is over but I've seen nothing saying it's cancelled.


----------



## dswallow

RunnerFL said:


> Where did you see this?
> 
> The season is over but I've seen nothing saying it's cancelled.


http://today.reuters.com/news/newsA...TRIDST_0_TELEVISION-NBC-DC.XML&archived=False

Sources said NBC is passing on "Andy Barker, P.I.," Conan O'Brien's single-camera gumshoe comedy starring Andy Richter, and the project will be shopped to Fox. Additionally, the network has canceled its midseason comedy "Teachers."


----------



## RunnerFL

dswallow said:


> http://today.reuters.com/news/newsA...TRIDST_0_TELEVISION-NBC-DC.XML&archived=False
> 
> Sources said NBC is passing on "Andy Barker, P.I.," Conan O'Brien's single-camera gumshoe comedy starring Andy Richter, and the project will be shopped to Fox. Additionally, the network has canceled its midseason comedy "Teachers."


Well that bites, I thought it was funny. And Sarah Shahi, wowzers!


----------



## wsware

Is there a list anywhere of what has been renewed?


----------



## Mike20878

Shouldn't Commander in Chief be moved to cancelled?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

As I understand it, the show hasn't been officially cancelled yet. I've been waiting until the point when a network or star will confirm that its one hundred percent done. "Still Standing" is in a similar boat, as is "Jake In Progress" and "Joey". Nothings decided for sure until a network either confirms that a show is cancelled or leaves off its upfront schedule for next year entirely.


----------



## Mike20878

Vito the TiVo said:


> As I understand it, the show hasn't been officially cancelled yet. I've been waiting until the point when a network or star will confirm that its one hundred percent done. "Still Standing" is in a similar boat, as is "Jake In Progress" and "Joey". Nothings decided for sure until a network either confirms that a show is cancelled or leaves off its upfront schedule for next year entirely.


Oh, I thought you or someone had posted a link to an article saying it was cancelled.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Wow. Apparently "7th Heaven" is not done yet...

http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=23310
http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=9990


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Not to step on Vito's toes, but I found this list showing the renewal status of various shows. I know a lot of this has probably been mentioned already, but with the thread so long, I thought I would post this because it sums up the status of a lot of shows.

Completely Safe and/or Already Renewed 

ABC  
	Desperate Housewives 
	Grey's Anatomy 
	Lost 
CBS
	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation 
	CSI: Miami 
	CSI: NY 
	Cold Case 
	Ghost Whisperer 
	NCIS 
	Numb3rs 
	Without a Trace 
NBC  
	Crossing Jordan, NBC 
	ER 
	Las Vegas 
	Law & Order 
	Law & Order: CI 
	Law & Order: SVU 
	Medium 
Fox  
	24 
	Bones 
	Prison Break 
WB/UPN/CW
	Gilmore Girls 
	Smallville

Likely to be Renewed  
	Boston Legal, ABC 
	Invasion, ABC 
	The Unit, CBS 
	The OC 
	Supernatural, The WB 
	Veronica Mars, UPN/CW

On the Fence
ABC  
	Commander in Chief 
	The Evidence 
CBS  
	Close to Home 
NBC 
	Conviction 
	Heist 
	Surface 
WB/UPN/CW 
	Everwood 
	One Tree Hill 
	South Beach


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Additionally, The Futon Critic has his renewal list at:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/calendar.aspx?view=renewals


----------



## Vito the TiVo

"7th Heaven" is definitely back:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7152


----------



## Vito the TiVo

ABC confirms a pickup for "What About Brian" and Fred Goss confirms an end for "Sons and Daughters".

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7155


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Fox confirms pickups of additional episodes for "The Loop", "War at Home", and "The O.C."

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7154


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Here's some new shows already given the go-ahead:

ABC  
	"A Day in the Life" - About a young couple's wedding day as told from the points of view of the various participants. (COMEDY)
	"Let's Rob Mick Jagger" - About a down on his luck apartment building janitor who - along with a crew of similarly ordinary but frustrated accomplices - tries to rob Jagger's Manhattan penthouse. (COMEDY)
	"Help Me Help You" - About a group of crazy, self-obsessed strangers who attend the same therapy group. (COMEDY)
	"Notes from the Underbelly" - About a young couple whose lives are changed when they find out they're going to be having a baby. (COMEDY)
	"In Case of Emergency" - Tells the story of four high school pals who are reunited after one of them goes through a crisis and realize that their lives have not gone according to plan. (COMEDY)
	"Day Break" - About a cop framed for murder who keeps on reliving the same day. (DRAMA)
	"The Nine" - An ensemble drama about nine people that endure a 52-hour hostage standoff and are forever affected and intertwined because of it. (DRAMA)
	"Six Degrees" - About six strangers who are connected by a mysterious web of seeming coincidence and happenstance that draws them together and changes their lives forever. (DRAMA)
	"Brothers & Sisters" - A multi-generational family drama about five siblings (DRAMA)
	"Men in Trees" - Relationship coach/bestselling author who gets stuck in an Alaskan town full of available men soon after she discovers her own fiance has been cheating. (DRAMA)
	"Traveler" - Revolves around three friends - one of whom is revealed to be a terrorist who frames the other two. (DRAMA)
	"Ugly Betty"- About an unattractive girl who's hired by a fashion magazine to stop her new boss's habit of sleeping with attractive assistants. (DRAMA)

NBC  
	"20 Good Years" About two best friends who believe they have 20 good years left in them and vow to live each day as if it is their last. (COMEDY)
	"Heroes" - About a group of ordinary people who wake up with incredible powers. 
	"Friday Night Lights" - Based on the feature film/book of the same name.
	"The Singles Table" - About five singles who become friends after meeting at a wedding. (COMEDY)
	"Raines" - About an eccentric but brilliant cop who talks to dead victims that help him solve his cases. 
	"The Black Donnellys" 
	"Kidnapped" 
	"Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip."

Fox  
	"Happy Hour" - An odd-couple buddy comedy about two thirtysomething roommates (13 episodes ordered). (COMEDY)
	"The Winner" - About a successful fortysomething man who looks back at 1994, when he was a 32-year-old slacker living with his parents and spending all his time lying on the couch watching TV (6 episodes ordered). (COMEDY)


----------



## landrumdh

I think Charmed has been canned. I just saw the preview for next week and it's labeled as Series Finale not season


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Pre-Upfronts cancellations for "Invasion", "Freddie", "Hope and Faith", "Conviction", and previously mentioned "Teachers".

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7156


----------



## timr_42

Vito the TiVo said:


> Pre-Upfronts cancellations for "Invasion", "Freddie", "Hope and Faith", "Conviction", and previously mentioned "Teachers".
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7156


As well as Surface


----------



## ebf

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Here's some new shows already given the go-ahead...


Shall we start taking bets on how few episodes of these shows are actually broadcast before they are canceled?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

ebf said:


> Shall we start taking bets on how few episodes of these shows are actually broadcast before they are canceled?


LMAO. Yeah. I'll bet half of them don't make it to the fall schedule.


----------



## dr_mal

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> NBC
> 	"20 Good Years" About two best friends who believe they have 20 good years left in them and vow to live each day as if it is their last. (COMEDY)
> 	"Heroes" - About a group of ordinary people who wake up with incredible powers.
> 	"Friday Night Lights" - Based on the feature film/book of the same name.
> 	"The Singles Table" - About five singles who become friends after meeting at a wedding. (COMEDY)
> 	"Raines" - About an eccentric but brilliant cop who talks to dead victims that help him solve his cases.
> 	"The Black Donnellys"
> 	"Kidnapped"
> 	"Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip."





ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> LMAO. Yeah. I'll bet half of them don't make it to the fall schedule.


Of the NBC shows listed, only "The Singles Table" was left off their schedule for next year (I believe "Raines" and "Black Donnellys" are set for January) at today's upfront.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NBC Upfronts: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.aspx?id=20060515nbc01

Official cancellations for "Joey", "Surface", "E-Ring", etc.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Early renewals from CBS for "Close to Home", "King of Queens" and "Old Christine".

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7158


----------



## Vito the TiVo

ABC announces summer burn off plans for "Rodney" and "Commander in Chief".

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7157


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Rumors are that "Everwood" is finished and "Veronica Mars" will be getting a 13 episode pickup.

http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=23329


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

YESSSS. I like Old Christine and Close to Home. Was really worried for Close to Home. Glad it made the cut (so far).


----------



## mercurial

Bummer on Conviction. It finally seemed to be hitting it's stride.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

ABC's upfronts: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.aspx?id=20060516abc01

Renewals for "Bachelor", "Supernanny", "Dancing With The Stars", and "According to Jim".

Official cancellation for "Commander in Chief", "Rodney", and "Invasion" in addition to "Hope and Faith", "Freddie", "In Justice" and "Sons and Daughters" mentioned earlier.


----------



## Kamakzie

I see a trend here. Lots of reality crap... I do like DWTS and Idol but that's about it for "reality".


----------



## mwhip

Someone give me an example of when a show went to another network. I can not seem to recall this ever happening but it seems to be rumored all the time.


----------



## Kamakzie

mwhip said:


> Someone give me an example of when a show went to another network. I can not seem to recall this ever happening but it seems to be rumored all the time.


Roswell.... Went from WB to UPN but died shortly after. Also Buffy the Vampire slayer with the same network change.


----------



## Jonathan_S

mwhip said:


> Someone give me an example of when a show went to another network. I can not seem to recall this ever happening but it seems to be rumored all the time.


JAG. Went from NBC to CBS as the end of Season 1, then went on for 9 more seasons.

Oh, and Stargate SG-1. Went from Showtime to SciFi after season 5 (or was it 6?) and is starting season 10 this summer.


----------



## dr_mal

mwhip said:


> Someone give me an example of when a show went to another network. I can not seem to recall this ever happening but it seems to be rumored all the time.


The Critic went from ABC to Fox.


----------



## mmilton80

mwhip said:


> Someone give me an example of when a show went to another network. I can not seem to recall this ever happening but it seems to be rumored all the time.


Two guys a girl and a pizza place...although when it switched networks it lost "and a pizza place"


----------



## JLucPicard

Kamakzie said:


> I see a trend here. Lots of reality crap...


I always hear that Reality is cheaper for the networks than regular programs (fewer actual professionals to pay, I guess). But one thing that has bothered me about "Lost" is the number of shows that seem to be "what has happened so far..." clip fests. Is that going to become standard with successful shows, as a way to maybe keep costs down?

*** I am not a regular visitor to more than just this thread on TCFs, so if this subject has been beated to death in other threads, please accept my apology and feel free to ignore this. Not to mention, it's probably too far off topic. Sorry.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JLucPicard said:


> I always hear that Reality is cheaper for the networks than regular programs (fewer actual professionals to pay, I guess). But one thing that has bothered me about "Lost" is the number of shows that seem to be "what has happened so far..." clip fests. Is that going to become standard with successful shows, as a way to maybe keep costs down?
> 
> *** I am not a regular visitor to more than just this thread on TCFs, so if this subject has been beated to death in other threads, please accept my apology and feel free to ignore this. Not to mention, it's probably too far off topic. Sorry.


It's something that ABC has started doing with its successful shows. They take several weeks off and then they put on a "bring-you-up-to-speed" show prior to sweeps to make sure that all the viewers remember what happened and get re-hooked on the show. I would guess that it will become more popular because it doesn't cost the network much to produce it and it gets lots of the regular viewers to watch where they normally wouldn't watch a rerun.


----------



## JLucPicard

So if a network buys 22 episodes of a program such as "Lost" or "Grey's Anatomy", are they paying for 17 or 18 original episodes and 4 or 5 clip fests? As someone who watches series week to week, I can certainly do without the clipfests.

And almost even more annoying are the "our story thus far" bits in the middle of "Criminal Minds" - are our attention spans getting so bad now we don't remember what happened in the last 30 minutes?

I just watch WAY to much TV I'm guessing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JLucPicard said:


> So if a network buys 22 episodes of a program such as "Lost" or "Grey's Anatomy", are they paying for 17 or 18 original episodes and 4 or 5 clip fests? As someone who watches series week to week, I can certainly do without the clipfests.
> 
> And almost even more annoying are the "our story thus far" bits in the middle of "Criminal Minds" - are our attention spans getting so bad now we don't remember what happened in the last 30 minutes?
> 
> I just watch WAY to much TV I'm guessing.


No, the network pays the production company for 22 (or however many) new episodes. The network can then decide how and when to schedule them. The clip shows are also not done by the production company, but are done by the network. The clip shows are not included in the number of new episodes and they don't count as new. You are not getting "ripped off."  You are getting just as many new eps as any other series, and the clip shows are simply taking the place of another rerun. In fact, LOST had more new eps in both Seasons 1 & 2 than most shows these days, so you should be happy. Think of the clip shows as a bonus.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JLucPicard said:


> .... And almost even more annoying are the "our story thus far" bits in the middle of "Criminal Minds" - are our attention spans getting so bad now we don't remember what happened in the last 30 minutes? ....


  I like that "feature" on Criminal Minds.


----------



## GerryGag

JLucPicard said:


> ...even more annoying are the "our story thus far" bits in the middle of "Criminal Minds" - are our attention spans getting so bad now we don't remember what happened in the last 30 minutes?


Think about when that happens during the show...right after the 9:30 mark. They do that for those who may be switching over from the American Idol results show.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

CBS Upfronts: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.aspx?id=20060517cbs01

Renewals for "The Unit" and "Old Christine"
Cancellations for "Courting Alex"and "Out of Practice"


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Early pickups for "Veronica Mars" and "One Tree Hill", cancellation for "Everwood".

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/05/16/veronica-mars-and-one-tree-hill-renewed-everwood-canceled/


----------



## Vito the TiVo

CW announces their whole line up ahead of their upfronts:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7163


----------



## bengalfreak

I am so ticked off. Everything I had read had Invasion being picked up for another season. I only kept watching because I thought it was coming back. ABC can kiss my butt.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

FOX Upfronts : http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.aspx?id=20060518fox01


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Well, upfronts have come and gone. Shows have either been cancelled or renewed, and the list has become rather sparse.

I'm going to cease with updates on this '05-'06 list, as we are probably only a few months away from rumbling about troubles on shows on the '06-'07 schedule.

So until then, have fun catching up on everything on your tivo this summer.

It's been a pleasure and an honor.

Vito


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Thanks Vito!


----------



## Crrink

Yep, thanks from me too. I really appreciate all the hard work you put into this thread...even though the news in it mostly made me sad


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Thanks for all of the work. Great thread!


----------



## biker

Thanks, well done!


----------



## AstroDad

Much Appreciateed Vito!


----------



## mmilton80

Kudos to you, Vito....Kudos to you


----------



## coldtoes

Bummer. This isn't sticky any more. (Apologies for the blatant bump.)


----------

